# Gas Grills



## Yankee in GA (Aug 11, 2010)

Greetings all, 
My wife and I are leaving condo life and getting into a house.  Now that I've got a deck and a back yard, it's time to enjoy some grilling.  I was curious if anyone had a favorite gas grill in the $300-500 price range.  
Thanks......


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 11, 2010)

Skip the gas, add about $300 to your range and get a Big Green Egg or another really good ceramic cooker....you won't regret it.


----------



## Yankee in GA (Aug 11, 2010)

I know, I know.......I love the Big Green Egg but for now, that $300 difference will be used to get a lawn mower.  We've been living in apartments or condos for the last 7 years so I've got to start getting all the appropriate yard / house tools as well.  Eventually, I'll be able to splurge on a nice grill but for now, I've got budget constraints.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 11, 2010)

Most big retail chains will discount deeply to move excess
inventory after the summer season...Might find some deals
at Sams, Kmart or Wally World....Home Depot still has a ton
of them .....


----------



## Doyle (Aug 11, 2010)

I like the Maker's Mark grills that Sams sells.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 11, 2010)

Blue Ember is a really nice gas grill with good, all stainless steel, burners.  I had one for a couple years and sold it due to the fact that i went to all charcoal.  Bj's, sams, wal-mart etc... has them for $400'ish and you can add a rotisserie if it doesn't come with one. It has the infrared burner on the back.  The grill is nice and heavy duty.  Look it up on google and check out the reviews for yourself.  

There are others out there that are better im sure, but this is a good one in that price range.


----------



## sniper22 (Aug 11, 2010)

Char-grill! Got mine at home depot 5 years ago on sale for 200. best gas grill i've owned . Most people who cook with us wind up buying one themselves.


----------



## Yankee in GA (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice......thanks for the input everyone........


----------



## Doyle (Aug 12, 2010)

> Char-grill! Got mine at home depot 5 years ago on sale for 200



I also have an older Char-grill that I've rebuilt about 4 times over the last 16 years.  Very solid body with easily replacable innerds.  However, when I went looking to replace it this year I was surprised at how the quality of Char-grill has gone downhill.  The new ones are all made of thin sheet metal instead of the good cast  stuff.


----------



## bigswede3423 (Aug 12, 2010)

*grill*

Weber


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

I like my Weber. I have rebuilt it once and was surprised that parts were about the same price as others. I also put the solid griddle on one side which gives nice cooking options.


----------



## whchunter (Aug 12, 2010)

*Holland*

Holland Grilles are hard to beat. I have several grilles but use the Holland most. Can't burn food on it and I can cook and steam on it. You can cook things you wouldn't think about cooking on other grilles. They usually run $500-$600 but I bought one recently at a yard sale for $40 bucks. It was rusted out in the bottom in a few spots but I welded new metal in and repaire it good as new.


----------



## clvickers (Aug 12, 2010)

bigswede3423 said:


> Weber



+1 on the Weber's.  Don't get the bottom one and don't get the top one with a side burner.  Go with the one in the middle.  I picked mine up from lowes and put it together myself at the house so I'd know more about it.


----------



## peach1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yankee in GA said:


> Greetings all,
> My wife and I are leaving condo life and getting into a house.  Now that I've got a deck and a back yard, it's time to enjoy some grilling.  I was curious if anyone had a favorite gas grill in the $300-500 price range.
> Thanks......


Holland grill.Guranteed no flare up.Had 1 for years.Love it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 12, 2010)

I bought a Char-Griller Pro duo a few months ago, and we absolutely love it, cook on it pretty much every day. It's the best of all worlds-has a good gas grill, side burner, big charcoal grill side, and a side firebox for indirect smoking. I cook on the gasser a lot on weeknights, and fire up the charcoal or the smoker on weekends. It's in the $400 range at Lowes including the side smoker firebox.


----------



## eastpoint rules (Aug 12, 2010)

*gas grill*

now is a good time to buy,  spring a little extra for the Weber if you want stainless you get what you pay for


----------



## The Bell Man (Aug 12, 2010)

My weber has held up better than any of the cheapos I have had.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 12, 2010)

I own two Webers .... cooked on one tonight. Great value for the money spent.


----------



## deltaman (Aug 12, 2010)

Holland i am on the second one and i love it . Put a butt on it turn it on and set the meat thermometer  and just go back and get it . look around because like everyone said there is going to some deals out there . good luck bbq is just good


----------



## whchunter (Aug 13, 2010)

*Burner*

Holland has a cast iron burner. A grille is only as good a it's burner. I've seen SS bodies with cheap burners which required replacement of the burners every 3 years.


----------



## Big Black Ford (Aug 18, 2010)

*grill*

Check out the chargiller duo  it is the best of gas and charcoal along with smoker and its in  your price range


----------



## Wes (Aug 19, 2010)

If you go to the Primo Kabodo facility (off Jimmy Carter Blvd) you can get a deal on the units they use as demo's and save some money. They won't tell you how much over the phone, but they will tell you if they have them. A Primo Kabodo is the same as a big green egg.


----------



## flattop (Aug 19, 2010)

What grill you decide on?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 19, 2010)

Wes said:


> If you go to the Primo Kabodo facility (off Jimmy Carter Blvd) you can get a deal on the units they use as demo's and save some money. They won't tell you how much over the phone, but they will tell you if they have them. A Primo Kabodo is the same as a big green egg.



I work right beside that place and ive seen some good deals in there as well on "seconds" or "factory blemishes".  You can save some good coin on the big models...


----------



## specialk (Aug 19, 2010)

i cook on a holland 2-3 times a week year round....same one for 17 years, just replaced the drip pan last year....sits outside un-covered year round too.....


----------

